
Kubernetes 1.15: Extensibility and Continuous Improvement - jcastro
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2019/06/19/kubernetes-1-15-release-announcement/
======
Arnavion
>Details about what makes a schema structural will be published in a blog post
on kubernetes.io later this week, and it is of course documented in the
Kubernetes documentation. < [https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/extend-
kubernetes/api-ex...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/extend-
kubernetes/api-extension/custom-resources/#specifying-a-structural-schema) >

It doesn't actually appear to be documented there (yet). However this appears
to be the KEP for it:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/enhancements/blob/master/keps/...](https://github.com/kubernetes/enhancements/blob/master/keps/sig-
api-machinery/20190425-structural-openapi.md)

~~~
numbsafari
You can find it in the official docs here:

[https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/access-kubernetes-
api/custo...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/access-kubernetes-api/custom-
resources/custom-resource-definitions/#specifying-a-structural-schema)

------
collinf
It sort of bothers me that the kubeadm logo is just the K8s logo wrapped in
the React logo.

That said, I’m a big fan of the improvements to the CRD’s. That was a pain
point in the past.

~~~
FridgeSeal
It bothers me that the people mistake the stylised atom drawing for some JS
library.

